# A life in Spain



## brettjunior1 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have an apartment in duquesa I'm of a mind to come over for six months and try and make a go of it , I'm fully prepaired to struggle in order to make a go of it . I'd be happy to travel to gib for work . Any advice appreciated ? Brett


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Do you have any skills you could market online as a freelancer?


----------



## brettjunior1 (Aug 30, 2013)

No such luck sadly ! I have 25 years experience in the construction industry , I've been a site manager built houses for myself as well as private clients . Extensions to both residential and commercial properties . I'd be willing to do anything in order to get by . B


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

brettjunior1 said:


> No such luck sadly ! I have 25 years experience in the construction industry , I've been a site manager built houses for myself as well as private clients . Extensions to both residential and commercial properties . I'd be willing to do anything in order to get by . B


I think construction is a bit of a "no-no" - in fact I believe (I dont know how true!??) that there are schemes afoot to provide the many existing unemployed construction workers with some much need work by paying them to demolish some of the empty and half built properties that litter the costa del sol.

Gib maybe a possibility, you need to do some google searches on line and see whats available??

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

A friend of ours (British) is an excellent builder and for the last 8 years has not had to advertise because of his reputation. Just recently, he has found obtaining work nearly impossible as the local town halls are insisting they won't give a licence for any building work unless the person applying for the licence can prove they are using a Spanish builder. Now, my friend is European and since moving here 12 years ago has paid all his taxes, social security and has ensured he is, at all times, completely legal. Whilst I can understand the sentiment behind this very unofficial ruling, it nevertheless is against European Law. But it helps point out that finding work here as a non-Spanish person is possibly getting even harder...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

brettjunior1 said:


> No such luck sadly ! I have 25 years experience in the construction industry , I've been a site manager built houses for myself as well as private clients . Extensions to both residential and commercial properties . I'd be willing to do anything in order to get by . B


Assuming the situation improves and the construction industry does pick up again, is your Spanish good enough to negotiate the bureaucracy of building regulations, different methods and materials, and communicate with Spanish clients and labourers?


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Anyone can do anything if they are determined enough to do it. If you came to Spain I could warn you that it will be an uphill struggle, but life for me was always like that and I made it, so follow your heart. Bear in mind that there are many Brits struggling here, but I know some who came within the last two years, really really struggled, but now can see a way forward. They even learnt to speak the language quickly. It's a case of learning the language or failing!


----------



## brettjunior1 (Aug 30, 2013)

That's more like it Aron thank you . Too much doom and gloom ! Like you say anything is possible if you want it enough !! Life is too short and if you have dreams you have to follow them . I'm prepared to struggle to work three or four jobs if I have to. I have money to live off if need be and if I fail it won't be for a lack of trying !!!!! B


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

brettjunior1 said:


> That's more like it Aron thank you . Too much doom and gloom ! Like you say anything is possible if you want it enough !! Life is too short and if you have dreams you have to follow them . I'm prepared to struggle to work three or four jobs if I have to. I have money to live off if need be and if I fail it won't be for a lack of trying !!!!! B


Thats the point. You are now fully aware that things wont be easy, which will give you a head start - its never a good idea to go in with rose coloured specs and then be shocked by what you find - Knowledge is king!!! I dont know about having three or four jobs - one might be hard enough to find lol!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------

